# bluewater trips this week



## jim Kuntz (Jun 6, 2011)

Made 3 trips this week out of Destin on Slayer. First trip ..after limiting on snapper(20 minutes)...header to the nipple....found broken grass nice water.first bite ..monster wahoo...weight 136........an hour later ..blue marlin about 300..broke off....end of day...got over 60lbs of meat off wahoo..will try to upload pic


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Any pics?


----------



## jim Kuntz (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry...new to the forum....fishing tomorrow...will try to figure out download of pics


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

might shoulda have that wahoo offically weighed........real close to state record


----------



## jim Kuntz (Jun 6, 2011)

We did weigh the hoo...had no idea how close we were to record...i only post from my droid so any suggsstions how to post pic would b helpfull..would love to share pics..have some good ones


----------



## 2nd sandbar (Mar 16, 2009)

Create a flickr account and provide the link


----------

